# Puppy essentials



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

As I will be a first time dog owner, can anyone help me please with a list of essentials to have ready for Puppy when she arrives.

This is my planned list, please tell me if there is anything I've missed, or maybe won't need. I already know my puppy will have it's mothers scent blanket and a toy and some starter food from the breeder.

We are planning to buy a 36" crate with a metal base and some vetbed. There seemde to be so many types of vetbed on line, can anyone recomend a good one? Would anyone recomend a second hand crate, or should it be brand new for a puppy, I was wondering if a second hand one would have another dogs scent on it (obviously I'd wash it) which may upset the puppy?

Other than that I was planning on getting:

2 Bowls (one for water one for food)
(I've been collecting old towels and have some old baby blankets for the crate).
A grooming brush
A few toys to chew on.
A collar and lead 

So help what else do I need?


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I would recommend buying a solution for cleaning up any accidents in the house, one which gets rid of the scent unlike normal household cleaners. I used 'urine off' which I ordered from pet planet online. You can also buy similar solutions at pets at home. Well worth it. Happy shopping


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

We bought a solution from Pets at Home – it was cheaper than Urine Off but had the same ingredients. It has worked well on our wooden/tiled floor. I’m not sure if you’d need to use something different for carpets. Don’t forget to buy lots of kitchen roll for accidents! 

Re vet bedding – I think it’s all the same (bar the colours). 

We used a second-hand crate and gave it a good clean down and Saffi seemed fine. 

You’ll also need shampoo and conditioner – we use Tropiclean which you can buy here: http://www.rlpetproducts.co.uk/store/cats/brands/tropi-clean/ We also have the D Matt solution which is good for a spruce-up and smells yummy. And when the adult coat comes through will help with matts. 

A fluffy toy or two – Saffi loves her fluffies! 

Something to travel safely with her in the car? We have a harness that attaches to the seat belt. 

Chewing toys – I’d suggest a Stag bar. They last for ages! Other people have found Kong successful.


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

You haven't mentioned poo bags......we have been using cheap nappy bags, although I have recently upgraded to proper poo bags after a couple of "finger going through bag" incidents.

perhaps some training treats for puppy - you need something right from the start for toilet training. We had bought loads of different ones to see which gisgo liked best....which was a waste of money. Something like cheese, ham etc is just as good if not better.

Chocolate and perhaps wine for yourself......you may find you need it!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Ah yes, poo bags! We bought a discount bag of nappy bags from Asda for 29p for 300. Bargain!

And Saffi loves cubes of cheddar more than any other training treat...


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

Turi said:


> Ah yes, poo bags! We bought a discount bag of nappy bags from Asda for 29p for 300. Bargain!


 those are the ones we used until the second time my finger went through one.....!! depends on who is picking up the poo and how long your finger nails are.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Mostly covered above. The best poo bags we found are from home bargins at 79p a box!
We got a crate from a friend and Billy settled fine in it. He took one of our girls soft toys to bed with him the first night and has done every night since. 
A seperate towel for the dog. 
Good luck x


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

All great advice thank you so much.


----------

